# Boatlightsus underwater LEDs



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Adding these two to the rig this year. Ran two last year and am really looking forward to running 4. Can't decide if I should go four across, stack two and two, or just add these on the side at 60 degrees or so. What you guys think?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Got your title changed! Didn't realize you had 2 separate posts....All good now brother!


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Jason said:


> Got your title changed! Didn't realize you had 2 separate posts....All good now brother!


AWESOME thank you!


----------



## Sugarfoot (Jul 28, 2016)

Where did you get those?
How much they cost?
What powers them?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

subscribed: color, voltage, power source, installation ect???


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't quote me on this buy I believe these guys are now forum sponsors or affiliates. $49 ea. 12v battery with the connection of your choosing. White LED. 18watts I believe


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

2200 lumens and they're $44 dollars now. boatlightsus.com


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Adding these two to the rig this year. Ran two last year and am really looking forward to running 4. Can't decide if I should go four across, stack two and two, or just add these on the side at 60 degrees or so. What you guys think?


Lt,
I run four of these underwater on my boat. All four lined across the front, two straight and two at 60 deg. or so mounted on a piece of heavy duty alum unistrut. Works well for me.


----------



## Sugarfoot (Jul 28, 2016)

I followed your advice Lt. and ordered a pair of the 18watt light sets today. The two were $45 including shipping. Ordered today, shipped today and should arrive from Fl Friday.
In addition to using on my Jon boat, I want to mount them on my kayak in hopes of trying some sit down up close flounder gigging.
Will see how that goes.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

*AMP Hour?*



Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Don't quote me on this buy I believe these guys are now forum sponsors or affiliates. $49 ea. 12v battery with the connection of your choosing. White LED. 18watts I believe


When you say 12 volt... are you using your boat battery or 10 or 12 amphr batteries?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

bowdiddly said:


> Lt,
> I run four of these underwater on my boat. All four lined across the front, two straight and two at 60 deg. or so mounted on a piece of heavy duty alum unistrut. Works well for me.


Bow, do you prefer this setup over the oznium 20w setup?

-Zach


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I switched to the boatlightus style, a couple of months ago, due to the shape and adjustablility of them. The oz's were limited in that regard. I still have the oz's setup as a backup set.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

49$ each? WTF? I paid 14.99 for the 2 I used for reverse lights on the truck.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*LED Lights*

Where did you get them?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

mssbass said:


> Where did you get them?


Amazon I'm pretty sure.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

mssbass said:


> Where did you get them?


Paid 14.99 for the flat versions. Which they also sell flush mount versions of

And another 12.99 for flush mount pods









All of them are "water resistant" however any of these I buy get a shot of clear coat to stop the paint from fading within a year. And extra layers of silicone. The last set I used went 2 years as fog lights on my truck with no moisture.


----------



## Blus (Jan 20, 2016)

These are our DIY Flounder Gigging Lights. They are $44.00 now come with a longer cord to keep Wire splice above the water line.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

I see that they're using bare copper wire. That wire will corrode quickly in a saltwater environment. For another .25 cents they could use tinned wire.........


----------

